# Boot Up Time Thread



## 3dsage (Jul 26, 2009)

Starting a new thread to see what kind of Boot up time everyone is getting.

Here how to get the program http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/151819-boot-up-time.html

Just submit a screenie of your time, HD model , OS and specs if youd like. 

3dsage | 55 seconds | Seagate 7200.12 |Vista 64









USER | Boot Time |Hard Drive | OS
KH0UJ |48x | Hitachi Deskstar 160 GB |XP PRO
Tigger | 50 x| Seagate 500gb 7200.12 |win7 7100 x86
MoonPig | 51 x| 1x WesternDigital Black 500GB | Windows 7 7127 64bit
Phanbuey | 52 x | 2xWD1600 RAID-0 128K stripe |W7
3dsage | 55 x|Barracuda 7200.12 |Vista Ultimate x64
MoonPig | 58 x | 1x WesternDigital Black 500GB | Windows7 7127 64bit
t77snapshot | 69x| WD 640 BLACK | Win7 64-Bit
AhokZYashA|69x|Seagate 7200.9 160GB |Win 7 7100
Maban | 72 x| Seagate ST3500630AS | Vista Ultimate X64
human_error | 88x | 2x ocz vertex 32gb ssd raid 0 | vista 64 ultimate sp2
Zubasa | 100 x| Barracuda 7200.12 | Vista Ultimate


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 26, 2009)

2 slow wd1600's ($50 bucks each 2 years ago) in RAID 0 128KB stripe - this is windows 7 though, which starts a bit faster than vista.





EDIT: it will be interesting to see how W7 stacks against Vista in boot times.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 26, 2009)

^ Not bad at all for some older tech (hard drives)
 I know SSD and W7 is gonna be quik , hopefully somebody will post up.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 26, 2009)

one way to help speed things up, if you use a lottt of photoshop fonts, install them into the photoshop programs folder, instead of the windows font folder


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 26, 2009)

joshiers8605 said:


> one way to help speed things up, if you use a lottt of photoshop fonts, install them into the photoshop programs folder, instead of the windows font folder



Does that actually do anything?  I always do it on my system - but it never seems to make a difference.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Does that actually do anything?  I always do it on my system - but it never seems to make a difference.



i guess it just depends on how many fonts you have installed


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 26, 2009)

I lost like 3seconds, going to MSCONFIG, and changed Number of processors to 4 (or whatever you own x2 or x4 core) and Detect HAL checked off.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I lost like 3seconds, going to MSCONFIG, and changed Number of processors to 4 (or whatever you own x2 or x4 core) and Detect HAL checked off.



I would imagine there to be a pretty big margin of error for the boot times, but the number of processors boot tweak has been debunked 

http://www.withinwindows.com/2008/0...rformance-for-multi-core-users-with-msconfig/

There is a pretty good program called BOOTVIS that can optimize your stuff. IDK if it works with Vista though.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 26, 2009)

i think we already had a thread like this, where i posted mine


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

Bump, im sure other people are curious to see how long fellow TPU members PC"S take to reboot.


----------



## Maban (Aug 2, 2009)

Booting from second partition 150GB into the drive. And also about 1-3 seconds added for inputting password.


----------



## Maban (Aug 4, 2009)

My mom's PC boots in 219 seconds with a WD1600JB-00GVA0 using WinXP. Which is a hell of a lot better than it used to.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 5, 2009)

69 sec


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 5, 2009)

mine has a start-up time of 6 seconds, and a shutdown time of 5 seconds, its an XP sp3 though

is there a start-up and shutdown logger for XP? so that I can also put my screenshots on mine?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 5, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> mine has a start-up time of 6 seconds, and a shutdown time of 5 seconds, its an XP sp3 though
> 
> is there a start-up and shutdown logger for XP? so that I can also put my screenshots on mine?



I'm sure there is a program for XP...I hope so because I gotta see this 11 sec restart time! It sounds kinda hard to believe, but please prove me wrong

Edit: I found this: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...er-to-monitor-boot-up-time-in-windows-system/
But I did not research it so check it out.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 5, 2009)

I only used a stopwatch on my test LOL
OS 1-6 seconds start, 5 seconds shutdown (Application OS)
OS 2-5 seconds start, 4 seconds shutdown (gaming OS)

disabled prefetcher on the registry
used tuneXP for faster shutdown
disabled recent documents history (recentdocshistory 1)
disabled some of the unnecessary start-up items not required for booting
disabled StartMenuLogOff
noguiboot LOL
defrag boot files to the edge of the partition
OS 1 deepfreeze 6 locked, no anti-virus LOL


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 5, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm sure there is a program for XP...I hope so because I gotta see this 11 sec restart time! It sounds kinda hard to believe, but please prove me wrong
> 
> Edit: I found this: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...er-to-monitor-boot-up-time-in-windows-system/
> But I did not research it so check it out.



thanks bro ill try it and post some screenies after


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 5, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm sure there is a program for XP...I hope so because I gotta see this 11 sec restart time! It sounds kinda hard to believe, but please prove me wrong
> 
> Edit: I found this: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...er-to-monitor-boot-up-time-in-windows-system/
> But I did not research it so check it out.



Ya im once again wrong bro






cause im starting my stopwatch the moment I press enter in the OS selection screen






and stopping it as soon as the desktop appears (5 seconds)






Sorry im wrong

same thing I did on the shutdown, the moment i press the shutdown button until my monitor blacks out (4 seconds) I think its wrong again


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 5, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> Ya im once again wrong bro
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090805/1.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have never heard of any desktop computer booting up in 4-6 sec. But your timings are still impressivevery nice.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 6, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> Ya im once again wrong bro
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090805/1.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats awesome dude, but I think this VBscript Is the total restart time.
Just run it and see what you get.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 7, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats awesome dude, but I think this VBscript Is the total restart time.
> Just run it and see what you get.



I ran the bootracer program T77snapshot linked, 31 seconds


----------



## HalfAHertz (Aug 7, 2009)

Tried some tweaks and this is the best I could come up with:

Startup & shutdown below, total restart time is ~ 85s, That's on my lappy.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2009)

MoonPig | 58 seconds | 1x WesternDigital Black 500GB | Windows7 7127 64bit

http://img.techpowerup.org/090807/Untitled392.png


----------



## human_error (Aug 7, 2009)

my BIOS loading and RAID matrix controls takes most of that time (before i even get to OS loading)...i hate this stoopid motherboard :shadedshu

I'm praying win7 will get me better times...

(human_error | 88 secs | 2x ocz vertex 32gb ssd raid 0 |  vista 64 ultimate sp2 )


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 7, 2009)

*add me*






I have 4 OS in my rig..
so choosing it take time.
see specs on the left...

(AhokZYashA/69 secs/Seagate 7200.9 160GB SATA/Win 7 7100)


----------



## HalfAHertz (Aug 7, 2009)

*edited*


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, totally forgot about that.

Can you like, edit your quote?


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 8, 2009)

Good runs guys

@ KHOUJ and HalfAHertz you guys just gotta run that script and I'll put your reboot times up.

@ MoonPig Good stuff man that WD Black is Quick.




human_error said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090807/Capture.png
> 
> my BIOS loading and RAID matrix controls takes most of that time (before i even get to OS loading)...i hate this stoopid motherboard :shadedshu
> 
> ...



Dude I know you can do some Bios tweaks or something to get that time down.

Also I know there has to be some TPU Rigs out there rebooting in less than 50seconds, post up your results.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 9, 2009)

im using the script now it got longer

Edit: I forgot to list my HDD  Hitachi Deskstar 160 GB (HDS721616PLA380) SATA 7200 RPM


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 9, 2009)

Horrible Boot Time System Spec same as is.
The Raid Bios checking I hate you :shadedshu


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 9, 2009)

i diden't take pics but got win 7 to boot in 98seconds lol (slow ass PC) pc does detect a lot of crap before it loads tho but don't bother me as i don't use the pc to see how fast it boots


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 9, 2009)

New one:

MoonPig | 51 seconds | 1x WesternDigital Black 500GB | Windows 7 7127 64bit

http://img.techpowerup.org/090809/Untitled.png


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 10, 2009)

OS 1 for applications, underclocked videocard, tightest timings on the dominator
I wonder how long I can run this memory settings


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 10, 2009)

Heres mine,50 seconds 

Seagate 500gb 7200.12/win7 7100 x86.





I beat you by 1 second moonpig


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 10, 2009)

just finished testing my timings with memtest for 15 minutes ill be damned  its stable on 4-4-4-12 @ 2.3V(533.1 X 2) , but I think ill stick to the manufacturer`s suggested timings though 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1V (534.2 X 2) I dont wanna end up frying my sticks at the end:shadedshu


----------



## redundantslurs (Aug 10, 2009)

hi ya! whoa my first post ever.  i used the bootracer app and it says my system booted in 26 seconds.  i would post the screenshot but i dont know how too, any pointers.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 10, 2009)

Search for TPUCapture on this forum http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1083/TPUCapture_Screenshot_Utility_v1.8.html


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 10, 2009)

74secs here 

OS WD3200AAJS set to IDE Mode in BIOS
Storage WD160AAJS set to IDE Mode in BIOS


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 12, 2009)

Eh... 87 secs now still slow ass.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## phanbuey (Aug 12, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> 69 sec
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/bootuptime1.png



LOL the 69 CSS/HL2 machine...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 12, 2009)

my ssd hit 71sec full boot with this program, using a g.skill 64gig mlc ssd, got it in dec 2008 for christmas, not bad..


----------



## NapalmV5 (Aug 12, 2009)

typical bootup/reboot @ areca 1231/4x ssd/xp32

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9buLs4gIotU


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow... that Raid controller takes forever... 

Is onboard Raid as long to load?


----------



## Maban (Aug 13, 2009)

New cpu. Again booting from the second partition 150GB into the drive. And 1-3 seconds for password.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 13, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Wow... that Raid controller takes forever...
> 
> Is onboard Raid as long to load?


Even slower to be honest. 
I use onboard raid. I can tell you it is so fukin slow at detecting.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope to see some users with SSD drives booting times Ived heard some good things about SSD`s, they said its a hell of a lot faster than 10,000 rpm drives in RAID 0  I wonder how many seconds will it be to boot, im guessing 10 seconds?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2009)

It seems for some reason,my 50 seconds was pretty fast,and i had to put my password in too.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok i clocked 73 secs on the boot with that, no programs goin... seems slow for an ssd... i did every tweak i could find and still 73 secs, i thought it'd be faster then this.. i never really payed attention to the boot speeds till now with my ssd... idk maybe it's just me.. the access time is what makes me happy, 0.02 or something like that, the average read across the whole drive is 125 with a burst of 225... is there something about the nforce 780a chipset as far as drivers or whatnot i need tow ork with?


----------



## NapalmV5 (Aug 17, 2009)

my asus eee 900


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 17, 2009)

Good runs everyone.

And NapalmV5 can you please , post your runs up with the rest of your specs Like everest or Dev Manager, etc.



MoonPig said:


> New one:
> 
> MoonPig | 51 seconds | 1x WesternDigital Black 500GB | Windows 7 7127 64bit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090809/Untitled.png



Thanks Moonpig getting better everytime, Also Can everyone post theyre runs like this guy


----------



## renozi (Aug 22, 2009)

Renozi/ 2x OCZ Vertex 30G Raid 0/ Windows 7 RC1 64bit
<--specs


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 22, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090807/Capture02.jpg
> I have 4 OS in my rig..
> so choosing it take time.
> see specs on the left...



We have the same boot time, but I have only 1 OS 



phanbuey said:


> LOL the 69 CSS/HL2 machine...



YAH! you know you love it


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 22, 2009)

Cuda 7200.12 *2 Raid 0
Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit:


----------



## Maban (Aug 28, 2009)

Booting from an almost fresh install, this time without partitions. PARTITION FREE!!!! ...this is a big thing for me...

Again the ST3500630AS. The 250 .12 is my aunt's.
And stock CPU speed this time.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2009)

this is my laptop time..
(AhokZYashA/48 seconds/WD 120GB/Win 7 7100)


----------

